
Venture Capital’s Elders Say Think Small - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/05/venture-capitals-elders-say-think-small/?hp
======
wglb
Well, they clearly should have talked to pg.

The first comment to the article by Aly-Khan Satchu is about as jargon-filled
VC speak as I have seen.

